# CCWing the Sig 239



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I was just wondering... how many out there carry the Sig 239, do you carry an extra mag, carry a back up, and how do you carry?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I like a leather OWB behind my right hip. I always carry a spare mag, sometimes 2. Usually keep a couple more in the car. No such thing as too much.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sig p239 .40 in a Mitch Rosen USD II IWB strong side hip. One spare magazine.


----------



## uspastime (Jan 28, 2010)

*CCWing the Sig P239*

I just bought a P239 for CCW (my 3rd Sig) and lo and behold, a thread! I'd love to see more of how everyone carries this. My Utah permit should be here any day and I have to be out of state (I live in CA where EVERYONE is denied) and will be carrying.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fdesantis3 said:


> Sig p239 .40 in a Mitch Rosen USD II IWB strong side hip. One spare magazine.


Forgot to mention that I changed the grips. I put on the Hogue Extreme aluminum grip panels and they are a dream. Very solid. I didn't care for the stock plastic grips because hey felt too "squishy". I have a large collection, but my p239 is my primary PD weapon so it goes with me to the range every time. I might spend more time with another weapon but I always put something through it. I have 3,000 + rounds without a problem. Very reliable; very accurate; excellent choice for CCW.


----------



## Piscator (Jul 14, 2010)

I carry mine in either a leather OWB or IWB holster on my hip. If I carry a spare mag, it is usually in my weak side front pants pocket.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I had the heavy metal 239 in .357 SIG. Ran like a sewing machine, but a bit nose heavy for me. Solid piece that.
Eli :smt1099


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

I carry mine in a cheap bianchi IWB on my right hip with a spare mag in my weak side front or back pocket


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry everyone for not getting back sooner. I didn't end up getting a Sig 239 like I wanted.. instead I got engaged and am now going to look for a nice .22Lr pistol for the lady in my life for a present when she finish's her college... at least the first college since how she's going on to a special education thing next (I don't get it but hey if it is what she wants then it's okay with me).


----------



## BigBadAllis (May 9, 2011)

I've owned my 239 for a little over a week and have carried it almost every day since. I carry IWB strong side just behind my hip. I always carry an extra mag in my weak side pocket. (usually a jacket pocket). The 239 replace a Glock 27. When I can't carry the now Sig I carry a Kahr P380.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

It is always good to have an extra loaded magazine. Not as much for capacity as for a possible magazine malfunction. Most civilian, on the street gun fights will be over with one mag, but it's there if you need it.


----------

